# DAR ES SALAAM | NHC MOROCCO SQUARES | 30 fl | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*RENDERS *











*CONSTRUCTION SITE *







​


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Sigh..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=903&a=1129


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Updates*


















​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1444462453_c9fadbbd9ed042588ee174b4ce3fd2e3


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=48660f42f6d0a7c3e0cb1573570c7c2c&oe=564C22A8


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1447213514_c5a5fd256d539aba2620d5f61cf18e39


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


>


....


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t542/tanzan2015/IMG-20150907-WA0007_zpsl4pgkjtd.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

alifazal said:


> *Images credit: Ikulu.go.tz* via http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.com/2015/10/rais-jakaya-kikwete-aweka-jiwe-la.html


.................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

babuuz said:


> Residential block, Upande wa nyuma, ursino street,


.............


----------

